# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Multifunction Oscillating  Power Tool?

## Bluering73

Has anyone used the Multifunction Oscillating Power Too? Is it really good or is it just a gimmick?
 Feedback welcomed.

----------


## Bluering73

I can see Bunnings is selling the corded one for: $159 Bosch and $70 Ozito.
Any recommendation which one would be a better performer between the two?
The Bosh is 180V, does that mean it will be weaker?

----------


## denaria

At the bottom of this page you'll see a recent thread about these very tools which I found interesting and actually bought one though it's still in the box.

----------


## Bluering73

> At the bottom of this page you'll see a recent thread about these very tools which I found interesting and actually bought one though it's still in the box.

  Thanks I have checked that, but I would like to have some advice from some experts here whether there would be a big difference regarding the power of the tool, between the Bosh 180V and the Ozito?

----------


## TheOtherLeft

Refer to my post and the link in there which is a review.  http://www.renovateforum.com/f216/mu...-worth-100630/

----------


## Master Splinter

Power wise, the Ozito is 250 watts and the Bosch is 180.  I don't think you'd actually notice this in real life as its not the sort of tool where you are really going to be pushing it hard or going for really quick results.  Its an 'attention to detail' sort of tool not a 'fast and furious' tool - ie if it was a drill, it'd be a simple 3/8 hand drill, not an SDS chucked hammer drill. The Bosch seems to be the lowest powered of all the multi-tools - the market leader (Fein) is 250 watts, and all the cheap knock-offs are around the same rating. 
More important are the blades for it.  All the knock-offs will take Fein/Bosch tooling, and there are plenty of generic fitting blades on ebay.

----------


## Bluering73

Ok, have finally made the decision, bought the Bosh 180E Multi at Bunnings today. There were two types, one for $159 and the other for $179 which has 3 more extra blades which by themselves cost more than $20 each, so I finally chose the $179. Thank you to all on this forum who have helped me to make a decision.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

> Ok, have finally made the decision, bought the Bosh 180E Multi at Bunnings today. There were two types, one for $159 and the other for $179 which has 3 more extra blades which by themselves cost more than $20 each, so I finally chose the $179. Thank you to all on this forum who have helped me to make a decision.

  How's the performance?

----------


## Bluering73

> How's the performance?

  Haven't used it yet. Am waiting for my son to come over during Christmas time to help me to change a small piece of timber rot at the facade of the carport.

----------


## Bluering73

> How's the performance?

  Just tried it for the first time to cut out a 70 by 50 mm rectangle out of my ceiling plasterboard which was water damaged, so I guess so far I am quite happy with it but of course I will have to use it a bit more.

----------


## Bluering73

> Just tried it for the first time to cut out a 70 by 50 mm rectangle out of my ceiling plasterboard which was water damaged, so I guess so far I am quite happy with it but of course I will have to use it a bit more.

  Sorry I mean 70 by 50 cm not mm.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Arrrghhh....  
I'm gonna have to get myself one of these I think.....      :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Has anyone bought the "Renovator" brand one they keep advertising on TV?       :Confused:

----------


## drodgers

> Power wise, the Ozito is 250 watts and the Bosch is 180. I don't think you'd actually notice this in real life as its not the sort of tool where you are really going to be pushing it hard or going for really quick results. Its an 'attention to detail' sort of tool not a 'fast and furious' tool - ie if it was a drill, it'd be a simple 3/8 hand drill, not an SDS chucked hammer drill. The Bosch seems to be the lowest powered of all the multi-tools - the market leader (Fein) is 250 watts, and all the cheap knock-offs are around the same rating. 
> More important are the blades for it. All the knock-offs will take Fein/Bosch tooling, and there are plenty of generic fitting blades on ebay.

  Hi.  I'm new to this site and, being someone who tends to take things literally, was intrigued by the statement at the end of your post relating to electrical wiring and power tool repair as a DIY option.  Are you serious?

----------


## Master Splinter

> Are you serious?

  Yes.

----------


## denaria

And then again, he may be asking are aussies reeelly reeeely that dumb....    :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

> And then again, he may be asking are aussies reeelly reeeely that dumb....

  One might say no dumber than the Kiwis across the ditch whose regulators have taken what some, including me, would say is a more sensible approach. That this is more sensible can be supported by the evidence - the rates of electrical fire, electrocution and so on in NZ are much the same as Australia. Given the standards are identical and only the regulatory approach is different (and at a much, much higher cost in Australia) we can infer that the NZ approach is the better one - most cost efficient with no detrimental impact on safety (which is why we are told the Australian regime is necessary). To be clear - this is not 'standards and compliance' versus 'no standards and no complance' this is identical standards and just different compliance.

----------


## denaria

lol as usual I was mocking, but I agree wholeheartedly Bloss. One should be responsible for ones own house and if buying another pay for a rigorous inspection.

----------


## wozzzzza

whos got "the renovator" tool they advertise on TV with $295 worth of free accessories??? 1800 011 011.
anyone know what its cost is and is it anygood? whats better? the renovator on tv or the bosch??

----------


## Handyjack

I have the Bosch and have only seen "the renovator" ad once.
One difference I  noticed is that with the sanding pads is the Bosch have holes in them with a vacuum port at the end of the machine adjacent to the power lead. "The renovator" tool has an attachable external vacuum system. 
The use of dust extraction, apart from your health, is to remove the dust from the job and prevent the paper from clogging. The Bosch system is not too bad although I have only used it for short periods. (I found it great to smooth and shape some 'bog'.) Unable to comment on "the renovator" tool.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

> whos got "the renovator" tool they advertise on TV with $295 worth of free accessories??? 1800 011 011.
> anyone know what its cost is and is it anygood? whats better? the renovator on tv or the bosch??

  I've seen the "renovator" tool at either Big W or K Mart? 
The dust extraction piece (vacuum tube) is a similar design to the Bosch blue version.

----------


## Handyjack

> whos got "the renovator" tool they advertise on TV with $295 worth of free accessories???

  Yes they say is has "$295 worth of free accessories" but how much is it going to cost, plus packing and delivery?

----------


## Bloss

> whos got "the renovator" tool they advertise on TV with $295 worth of free accessories??? 1800 011 011.
> anyone know what its cost is and is it anygood? whats better? the renovator on tv or the bosch??

  "$295 of accessories 'free'"?   :Wink:  Yeah, right! I have yet to see any of these TV advertised products that are as good as regular brand name equivalents in the marketplace (in store or online) or as cheap (more so if you shop around for specials). 
My Fein MultiTool is brilliant and I get great accessories online at a fraction of the Fein EOM cost and almost (not quite) as good, but better value. I have a Bosch too and it is great value for money - just Fein (groan!). 
For general DIY and occasional use go Bosch, if you like good German engineering and are cashed up go Fein (and buy 3rd party parts) - warranty etc will also be better if you need too. 
Whenever the ad is of the style 'Have I gotta deal for you!' - I never take it. . . .  :Cool:

----------


## gottahavit

I bought the Renovator from Big W recently for $158 with 73 pieces of attachment, most of which is emery papers. It makes a lot of noise and generates a lot of heat which you can feel in your hands. 
It has 2.8 degrees of movement cf Bosch having 1.4 degrees so twice the number of teeth will pass over your job with the same oscillation set which can be adjusted from 15,000 to 22,000 whilst the Bosch is 12,000 to 20,000. So you can expect the Renovator to do twice the amount of work with the accompanying greater heat and noise that makes your ears ring after the tool is turned off. Don't know how the Bosch compares for noise etc would like to hear about it. Used it to trim the excess edge of a thick rubber heel on a shoe and it was going through butter with a little smoke coming off the job, probably no better way as a Stanley knife grabs and a hacksaw is tedious and rough. Therefore extrapolating from my limited experience the tool is good on soft material and confined spaces. On metals you will need bits made with really good steel or you will be changing bits every couple of minutes. The Ozito looks like it came from the same mould from the same factory and if it is $70 it is worth a try but what accessories do you get, then each one should see what he needs rather than what he may need later, just in case. Lets hear what the Bosch and Ozito does. In the USA, the Renovator is called the Rockwell and there is a lot reviews on it.

----------


## DiDExceed

You can buy the Rockwell at Stratco at the moment for $99. They come with a few accessories. They were sold out here when i went in but are apparently getting more in, very popular the reckon, i'm thinking of buying one and see how it goes.

----------


## chalkyt

I should have read all of the posts. Didn't realise the November discussions were still in progress, so see my post re the Ozito...Very happy with it as a casual addition to the toy box.

----------


## ringtail

Ive got the Bosch 180 and love it. Ive never used the others but I doubt whether they are much better at performing the same job. Its not like comparing cheap drop saws vs expensive ones where tooling and accuracy counts. These are hand held tools and therefore their operation comes back to the operator. The bosch is not too loud although earplugs for confined spaces are a must, it doesnt get hot at all, blades are $ 30 - $ 40 each. I like it a lot and wouldn't be without it and so far its taking trade use with ease. I'm sure the fein is much better built and would perform and last better but for the money the bosch is good value in my books

----------


## mymonaro

The Bosch is actually 1.4 degrees left and right. Therefore, a total of 2.8 degrees. I saw The Renovator on tv yesterday. I rang up. The price was $176.00. I saw the same tool in Big W today, at $158.00. I wonder if Bosch attachments will fit on to the Renovator? I wonder where sapre attachments are purchased from? I also checked out the Rockwell tool today, At Stratco for $99.00. I was put off by the salesperson. He spun me a yarn on the telephone about what the tool can do. I travelled to the store, however, in person he went back on what he had told me. Then he said the tool would do the job. I will probably purchase the Bosch tool on Monday. Places have limited stock though.

----------


## r3nov8or

(posted in another similar thread too)  
I bought this three-in-one cordless today. http://www.aegpowertools.com.au/prod...ls/BWS12CKIT3/ $199, only at Bunnings like all AEG at the moment. 
It has multimaster / multifunction head (which takes AEG, Fein, Bosch and Dremel blades), and right angle drill and impact driver heads. I had use for all three functions today and it is a great unit. It really feels more solid a unit than I though it would. It's a big robust handfull of a device, but well balanced. All the black you can see (see link) is rubberised - comfortable and non-slip. 
I can recommend this one.

----------


## mymonaro

> (posted in another similar thread too)  
> only at Bunnings like all AEG at the moment.

  Thanks for the posting and review. Unfortunately my "local" Bunnings stores (two) have minimal if any stock of multi-function tools. They need to get their act together!

----------


## mymonaro

Bought my Bosch PMF180E Multifunction Multi Set tool yesterday. Have not unpacked it, as yet. Has been too hot here in Adelaide lately, to go outside and test the tool out. This will have to wait!

----------


## ringtail

My bosch ragged itself yesterday. Its just the switch assembly but its only 9 months old. Good news is its still under warranty. Trade tools ( where I purchased) said it was the first one to come back and they have sold them for 2 years so thats sort of encouraging.

----------


## mymonaro

Please let us know how the warranty process pans out.

----------


## ringtail

Will do. Of course its happened right in the middle of a job where I need it. In hindsight, as a first dabble into the world of multitools, the $ investment made has been wise however, for a trade application a more expensive version might have been a better long term proposition. Bosch blue, fein etc... would be double or tripple the price ( or more) but is this a wise investment in build quality ? Yes it is. I am now without a multitool for 5 - 7 days right when I need it. Not to say it doesnt happen with the expensive tools though. I could just go and buy another 180 and have 2 ???? Mmmmm. Food for thought.

----------


## Bloss

Yeah go and buy a cheapie . . . and that's what ya lend to ya mates!  :Biggrin:   :Wink:   My Fein has had all sorts of stuff thrown at it and hasn't blinked - I use eBay purchased blades & accessories (from an Oz supplier, but made in China) though.

----------


## mymonaro

> Will do. Of course its happened right in the middle of a job where I need it. In hindsight, as a first dabble into the world of multitools, the $ investment made has been wise however, for a trade application a more expensive version might have been a better long term proposition. Bosch blue, fein etc... would be double or tripple the price ( or more) but is this a wise investment in build quality ? Yes it is. I am now without a multitool for 5 - 7 days right when I need it. Not to say it doesnt happen with the expensive tools though. I could just go and buy another 180 and have 2 ???? Mmmmm. Food for thought.

  How much use has the tool had during your 9 months of ownership?

----------


## ringtail

Probably 4 hours of sanding and I guessing about 6 hours of cutting. Doesnt sound like much I know but 6 hours of constant cutting is quite a lot. When one considers how many times that on/off switch has moved over the total use of the tool it would be a lot of cycles. However, as most problems with most power tools revolve around the switch I should have expected as much from a middle of the road machine.

----------


## mymonaro

Okay, thanks for the reply.

----------


## ringtail

Quick update. Got the tool back from warranty repairs. They said they replaced the PLCB. Anyway, it lasted 30 seconds before failing again in exactly the same way as before. When free running it seemed fine but put it under any load and it fails. I suspect they didnt test it properly ( under load) and something is overheating and failing. Anyway, now it doesnt even turn on so I took it back for further repairs. Small note - the guys at trade tools said that the* bosch green actually has a 2 year warranty* although they keep it quiet. I dont know why they keep it quiet or even if its true but 3 of their sales staff confirmed it. See what happens

----------


## mymonaro

Thanks ringtail for the update. Sorry to hear that your machine broke down again! I was reading on the warranty card of my machine that it comes with a two year warranty.

----------


## ringtail

2 years it is then. Sweet. Doesnt matter much with the tool as I'm off on holidays for a month starting now - good timing

----------


## mymonaro

> 2 years it is then. Sweet. Doesnt matter much with the tool as I'm off on holidays for a month starting now - good timing

  Enjoy the holiday....with no jobs to do!

----------


## mymonaro

> Bought my Bosch PMF180E Multifunction Multi Set tool yesterday. Have not unpacked it, as yet. Has been too hot here in Adelaide lately, to go outside and test the tool out. This will have to wait!

  Last Saturday and yesterday I used my PMF180E for several hours, with the flexible scraper attachment to remove copious amounts of silicon sealer from the roof of my verandah; where the verandah back channel meets the house. Many metres of silicon was removed. In some places the silicon had become very "hard". Once the bulk of the silicon was removed I then gave a light scrape with the PMF180E to remove more silicon and then I used a plastic hand scraping tool to remove the last remaining silicon. Over the years the silicon has deteriorated and allows water to leak through to the underside. I will now apply new silicon. Realistically, if it was not for the PMF180E I would not have been able to remove the old silicon as by hand it would have been virtually impossible. Needless to say, I am impressed with what I have achieved with the PMF180E and the flexible scraper tool.

----------


## r3nov8or

Why don't you post some pics of the roof where it meets the wall. Someone might have a better idea of how to seal it. (Sikaflex is a likely product to be suggested rather than silicon, and other flashing options may be possible)

----------


## mymonaro

> Why don't you post some pics of the roof where it meets the wall. Someone might have a better idea of how to seal it. (Sikaflex is a likely product to be suggested rather than silicon, and other flashing options may be possible)

  Thanks for the suggestion. The original silicon was applied 13 years ago, when the verandah was installed. I looked in to products recently at my local hardware store and have purchased Selleys Pro Series Adhesive + Sealant.

----------


## rbarnold

I'm new to this forum but have been on the woodworkers forum for some years off and on.I came here to follow a link from google regarding the multitool and in particular the "Renovator As Seen on TV" and how others found it's uses and capacity etc.I looked at a number of multitools in Bunnings and in the end Bought a Bosch Blue series Cordless for nearly $300.I don't like it for the following reasons: I am DUST sensitive and have emphasema (sorry don't know how to spell it) so I need dust extraction/control for anything that throws up a lot of dust. The Bosch suposedly had a dust control attachment but after buying it found it was an accessory and an additional purchase but I got Bunnings to order it in. After a couple of weeks I chased Bunnings and finaly it arrived, even though it was a costly item Bunnings gave it to me for Free because of all the stuffing arround.Then I found out that it needed adaptors to connect the dust extractor to a vacumm source, so back to Bunnings special orders where they dilligently tried to order the adaptors. After some time with everyone pulling their hair out, it was discovered that the addaptors were not available in Australia and Bosch could NOT order them in from Germany as Germany said they were for Europe only  :No: I tried to use the multitool to cut a small openening in a cupboard only to find that the vibration was so excessive that I couldn't hold a cup of coffee after the small job without losing half the contents.Needless to say I don't want another Bosch, blue green or any other colour, EVER.I noticed that the "Renovator As Seen on TV" has a similar dust extractor, but with the adaptors, and wondered if anyone has had any experience with it, for the dust and the vibration of the tool?I think I might get one if I can find one in BigW or Kmart etc or worst case get it from TV-Shop, and get rid of the Bosch in the nearest dumpster  :Biggrin:  I mean sell it, any takers  :Shock: Sorry to bore you guys & girls to tearsRoger

----------


## Master Splinter

If you want a good one, buy the Fein Multimaster - you aren't going to get better than that.

----------


## autogenous

These look keweeeel for raking grout out.  Such a tedious task made look easy.  Lets see how it stacks up to its demo later.

----------


## r3nov8or

> ...I noticed that the "Renovator As Seen on TV" has a similar dust extractor, but with the adaptors, and wondered if anyone has had any experience with it, for the dust and the vibration of the tool?I think I might get one if I can find one in BigW or Kmart etc or worst case get it from TV-Shop, and get rid of the Bosch in the nearest dumpster  I mean sell it, any takers Sorry to bore you guys & girls to tearsRoger

  Hi Roger, welcome to Renovate. For your specific wants and needs I don't think going cheaper will be the way to go. But surprises do happen.  
You should also try Bunnings on for a refund as it is "not fit for purpose" if they can't supply the complete dust extraction kit in country. You would need to contend that you bought that model specificially for its dust extraction system, which was not included and was not available in country (which is already confirmed by Bosch) despite what the packaging 'suggests'

----------


## 55steve0

Hi, i bought a bosch from bunnings last april, when installing a new kitchen.  I have used it to do all the jobs they show on the TV ad.  pvc, copper timber tile grout etc..  have even used it for cutting laminate without making a mess of the edges.  I have worn out some of the attachments already, but I am impressed with it.

----------


## E.Maculata

I've had a Rockwell/xceed for a few weeks now and as we are midway through the kitchen renos on a 90 yr old house it has had a flogging, it is now by far the handiest piece of gear I have at my disposal, I though the router was the end all and be all of tools with various non-routing type work, but these things are plain brilliant.

----------


## ringtail

Oops, forgot to update. Trade tools repaired the bosch180 by replacing basically everything inside the case. Been going strong since I picked it up.

----------


## Marc

I was looking at two flooring guys at a job the other day, they both were using this tool to cut the architraves and fit floor boards under them. One had the Bosh and the other had a Festo. Now the Festo costs more than 3 times the Bosh but both werwe doing the exact same job.
The Bosh was a tad slower but the Festo was chewing through the blades like nothing because of that extra power and the blades had to be Festo and cost ... 3 times more than Bosh.
Forget Ozito, but Bosh is ample for most jobs fro what I've seen.
They are both extremely noisy. It is an ugly hateful noise. 
What's with the spell check? I am all over the place as usual and no help.....Heloooo :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> They are both extremely noisy. It is an ugly hateful noise.

  What kind of noise? 
Powerdrill, circ saw, angle grinder?  
And are you talking about the noise the tool makes itself or when cutting or both.     :Confused:

----------


## ringtail

> What kind of noise? 
> Powerdrill, circ saw, angle grinder?  
> And are you talking about the noise the tool makes itself or when cutting or both.

  
Its a special sort of noise quite unique to them. Sort of like a orbital sander being used on a loose piece of wood where the wood chatters a lot but higher pitch. Hard to describe. Ear protection a must. I wouldnt go so far as to say its a ugly hateful noise though. Plenty of tools are worse.

----------


## johnc

I'd like a picture of a Festo multitool.

----------


## China

No matter what the noise is like should be wearing ear protection when using any power tools

----------


## r3nov8or

> I'd like a picture of a Festo multitool.

  Yeah, me too. I was assuming Festool, but I don't think they have one...

----------


## David.Elliott

Hi All.
Wife purchased me a Rockwell version of this tool last year. Unusual for her, she normally buys me brand names, but not this time?
So far LOVE it. I think the key is purchasing brand name attachments/blades. I have cut some 12mm bolts, coz I couldn't be bothered getting the angle grinder out and this was to hand, made a mess of the blade in the kit, but got there pretty quickly.
Did a bulk of sanding with vacuum attached indoors and no mess. Cut some grout out around slate tiles, and the ground down the glue, no prob.
Plunge cut some jarrah window frames for latches rather than drill and chisel, worked a treat.
Copper pipe? easy!
When/if this one dies will be buying a brand as proof of concept for me is there...

----------


## Marc

> What kind of noise?
>  Powerdrill, circ saw, angle grinder?
>  And are you talking about the noise the tool makes itself or when cutting or both.

  The tool that is closest to the noise of an oscillating saw is a cheap hammer drill when it hits a bar of steel.
Not pleasant.

----------


## Marc

The "other" oscillating saw I was referring to was not Festo but Fein. FEIN MultiMaster in Action - YouTube Avoid buring with an Oscillating Saw in plunge cutting. - YouTube

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmm they don't talk about the noise in the TV commercials.
Just how there's not much vibration to hurt your hands. 
Any thoughts on that from people who have used this tool?      :Confused:

----------


## Master Splinter

My Ozito vibrates, but not enough to make it really annoying instantly...but I'd certainly want anti-vibration gloves (or a Fein) if I was going to be using it for several hours solid.  Noise is tolerable when doing a quick cut in wood, but anything more than 5-10 mins and yea, earmuffs.

----------


## Handyjack

If using for any length of time (lets say 15 minutes) it does start to numb the hands. (I have the green Bosch).  
As with any power tool the use of hearing and eye protection is recommended but will depend on what you are doing and where. If working inside a cupboard the noise is more noticeable than when working outside.

----------


## Marc

> No matter what the noise is like should be wearing ear protection when using any power tools

  By deafness one gains in one respect more than one loses; one misses more nonsense than sense.  Horace Walpole

----------


## Pitto

makita have an 18v one now  Makita LXMT02Z 18V LXT Lithium-Ion Cordless Multi-Tool - Makita - POWER TOOLS

----------


## theconcierge

> makita have an 18v one now  Makita LXMT02Z 18V LXT Lithium-Ion Cordless Multi-Tool - Makita - POWER TOOLS

  
Any thoughts on a cordless multi tool? I was about to buy a green bosch this weekend then I saw an add for this.... considering I how many LTX batteries I have, I must admit I am very tempted

----------


## Bloss

Go for it - Makita LXT stuff is good gear and although I love my Fein cordless would be handy!

----------


## ringtail

I thought my bosch green had ragged itself, again but I had dropped the speed down to 2  :Biggrin: ......idiot

----------


## paddyjoy

> I thought my bosch green had ragged itself, again but I had dropped the speed down to 2 ......idiot

  I only use my bosch on the slowest speed....  :Blush7:   
still managed to cut myself the other day, it's like 6 paper cuts in a concentrated area

----------


## ringtail

> I only use my bosch on the slowest speed....   
> still managed to cut myself the other day, it's like 6 paper cuts in a concentrated area

  
Wow, really ? Mine wont cut without some RPM behind it. Just vibrates and gives me double vision on low speed :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## paddyjoy

> Wow, really ?

  Yes but I'm very clumsy, if your hand slips and you get some skin between the blade and something reasonably solid (like one of your bones) it will give you a nice nick... 
Brilliant tool though, it allows an unskilled person like me to make really accurate cuts. It's like the "no more nails" of power tools  :Biggrin:

----------


## theconcierge

anyone have any experience with aftermarket blades (ie ebay ) the makita only comes with 1!!

----------


## ringtail

> anyone have any experience with aftermarket blades (ie ebay ) the makita only comes with 1!!

  
 I picked up some no name ones from the shed. Work fine. 6 blades for $20

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> vibrates and gives me double vision

  
I can think of a joke or two here but I'll get in trouble if I post them.........        :Sneaktongue:

----------


## shauck

I've been looking at the Bosh 250W as opposed to the 180W. Forty bucks or so more. Worth it?  
Also, the plunge cutting tools. Would you still use a plunge router or drill press with spade bit to remove say a mortise in joinery situation or could it do the job?

----------


## David.Elliott

Hi Shaulk...
Had to shorten some timber window frames and replace the bottom sill recently.
As you say used the spade for the bulk but the the tool for the "squaring off" quicker and more accurate for me at least to 
clean up the mortise...than the chisel..I reckon that if the mortise is not too deep you'd be fine (my new sill was 75mm of really old jarrah) with just the tool but I found when going deep there is no where for the waste to go 
so kinda slows you down...few minutes with the spade bit is good value...

----------


## shauck

Thanks David. Makes sense. Use spade bit and multitool in place of chisel.  
Regarding the 250W, I hope it isn't that much better than the 180W coz I just found a good deal for 180W with quite a few accessories at   Bosch PMF 180 E Multi Tool All Rounder Deluxe Set 
Added up all the accessories (based on another website selling them individually) and figured it was a bargain. No postage either for orders over $100.00. 
I called them to ask a few questions and they answered the phone straight away. Nice.  
Can't wait to play  :Biggrin:

----------


## chalkyt

Yep, I have an Ozito. The excuse was I needed it for the bathroom reno. They are useful for all sorts of things and worth having in the "I need it sometimes" box. This is my second one since the first one carked it with a bit of a design problem. Of course The Big Green Shed replaced it once they got more stock (a few months delay), and the friendly "team member" acknowledged that they get a few back with the problem, which is... 
The Ozito has four locating pins that hold the blade in position. If the fixing screw isn't tight or comes loose (Allen screw and key), then the reciprocating action of the blade can shear the pins off. Because of the vibration of the machine, it isn't easy to tell that the blade is loose so you need to check it every now and then. Not a problem if you are aware of it. 
The Bosch, on the other hand has eight or twelve locating pins which look slightly bigger than the Ozito, so the load is spread and there is probably less likelihood of the blade working loose. The Ozito and Bosch blades are somewhat interchangeable even though the locating pin pitch seems to be slightly different (the Ozito blades are a lot cheaper!). The Renovator seems to have a unique star shaped locating head and so you have to buy Renovator blades (will they be around in 5 year's time?). 
On balance, if I was starting again and didn't want to spend megabucks on a "sometimes" tool, I would probably buy the Bosch, just because of the stronger looking head, although I haven't had any issues with the second Ozito. Most people with "pro" use seem to swear by the Fein. 
Hope this helps. There is plenty of information elsewhere on the Forum on this subject.

----------


## Kyle

> Thanks David. Makes sense. Use spade bit and multitool in place of chisel.  
> Regarding the 250W, I hope it isn't that much better than the 180W coz I just found a good deal for 180W with quite a few accessories at   Bosch PMF 180 E Multi Tool All Rounder Deluxe Set 
> Added up all the accessories (based on another website selling them individually) and figured it was a bargain. No postage either for orders over $100.00. 
> I called them to ask a few questions and they answered the phone straight away. Nice.  
> Can't wait to play

  If you haven't already handed the folding stuff over.  You can get the Real McCoy for an extra $80... SYDNEY TOOLS - Fein FMM250Q MultiMaster Trade PlusQ kit

----------


## shauck

> If you haven't already handed the folding stuff over.  You can get the Real McCoy for an extra $80... SYDNEY TOOLS - Fein FMM250Q MultiMaster Trade PlusQ kit

  I'd love to have the Fein but I can't really justify the dollars to my partner. I need to keep a lid on it (spending) sometimes as I still have other tool purchases to make in the future. It's a case of get the best I can afford but keep that in relation to usefulness.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

> The Ozito has four locating pins that hold the blade in position. If the fixing screw isn't tight or comes loose (Allen screw and key), then the reciprocating action of the blade can shear the pins off. Because of the vibration of the machine, it isn't easy to tell that the blade is loose so you need to check it every now and then. Not a problem if you are aware of it.

  I've had this same problem with my Ozito as well. It was replaced no problem and now I check that the fixing screw is tight. For the $$$, 3yr warranty and as a DIYer I don't see a problem with it.

----------

